# Golden Era At 175lbs On The Horizon



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I really think a truly great era for the Light Heavyweight division is almost here. Regardless of what happens against Hopkins Kovalev is a force and will remain so for quite a while being only 31. Stevenson is turning 37 in a few days and probably won't be around too much longer but Adonis and Haymon are already doing an excellent job of making him irrelevant anyways. The prospects ascending are impressive and should start making their arrivals to the top of the division fairly early into 2015.

Artur Beterbiev
Oleksandr Gvozdyk
Dmitry Bivol
Eleider Alveraz
Vyacheslav Shabranskyy
Yunieski Gonzalez
Joe Smith Jr
Radivoje Kalajdzic
Sullivan Barrera
Egor Mekhontsev
Isidro Ranoni Prieto
Ali Akhmedov
Umar Salamov
Marcus Browne
Bilal Laggoune
Igor Mikhalkin
Dominic Boesel
Enrico Koelling
Damian Hooper
Erik Skoglund
Oscar Ahlin
Umberto Savigne
Medzhid Bektemirov
Vasily Lepikhin

Guys that have failed but could still do something or remain relevant
Andrzej Fonfara
Ismael Sillakh
Cedric Agnew
Blake Caparello
Thomas Williams jr

Guys possibly moving up at some point
*Andre Ward*
Andre Dirrell
Groves
Degale
Ramirez
Smith


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Great thread. I would think that Callum Smith and Gilberto Ramirez would also move up by 2016. Andre Ward should have moved up, surely by then.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit forgot about those guys and they both appear to be very serious prospect. Ramirez is what Mexicans hoped Chavez jr would be and some still pretend is. The depth of a talent pool among upcoming guys is absurd and most the boxers listed are serious punchers which makes the future potential for the division that much more exciting.

Lepikhin, Bektemirov, Prieto are three lesser known guys that are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Stevenson will remain in the top 5 for a few years even if he loses his title. Pascal will be at least top 10 for a few years to come as well even when his athleticism starts to fade he is going to have a few years left. Not really sure Degale will have much success in that division as stacked as it is right now. Not sure Ward will move up by 2016 I hope he does but right now he's wasting his prime.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on this Lepikhin kid but I feel he might be another Sillakh in the making.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Very, very interesting time indeed.

If Adonis won't step up let's see Kovalev Vs Beterbiev in the pro's and see how it pans out. 

Fonfara surprised me against Adonis. He might still be tricky going forward. I was thinking today that Kovalev should demolish him soon to make a statement.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Very, very interesting time indeed.
> 
> If Adonis won't step up let's see Kovalev Vs Beterbiev in the pro's and see how it pans out.
> 
> Fonfara surprised me against Adonis. He might still be tricky going forward. I was thinking today that Kovalev should demolish him soon to make a statement.


Ya if Beterbiev beats Cloud he's right there and i'm sure he won't have a problem fighting Sergei. I agree Fonfara is big, young, capable and still seems to be improving he'll be in the mix for a long time and is above the rest of guys i grouped him with but fit in the category. If at least 10 of those prospects don't become solid world class LHW's i'll be shocked its scary rich in talent and not to put the horse before the cart but it could end up being the best era since the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I'll keep an eye on this Lepikhin kid but I feel he might be another Sillakh in the making.


Why is that what indications? Sillakh always showed durability problems and in addition to Lepikhin being huge the awkward nature of his offense adds a valuable dynamic, i rate him and Shabranskyy a little below Egor/Artur/Sasha but both are still very good prospects in their own right.. He can still improve on defense and utilizing his size more sometimes he stays in range ans shells up rather than just taking a step back or laterally. He won't want to stand in front of punchers like Kovalev or Beterbiev but it isn't a huge things to fix.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Damien Hooper is my pick of the bunch with the prospects, very good talent. Koelling too


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I believe Sillakh is moving up to CW after the Kov fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Damien Hooper is my pick of the bunch with the prospects, very good talent. Koelling too


I watched a pro fight of his where he went to war with some basic but very tough Korean who had 4 pro fights. Hooper has talent but his unorthodox style which lacks fundamentals isn't going to work against the top guys IMO his fight against Mekhontsev at the Olympics is a good example. It was only one fight but it wasn't a case of Egor just having a better day it was a style dynamic that he's always going to lose i cannot imagine him beating guys like Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk probably Alverez, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin and a few others too. Against technically sound guys who can apply pressure, throw in combination, have some power and half decent defense he'll lose IMO.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Vysotsky said:


> Why is that what indications? Sillakh always showed durability problems and in addition to Lepikhin being huge the awkward nature of his offense adds a valuable dynamic, i rate him and Shabranskyy a little below Egor/Artur/*Sasha* but both are still very good prospects in their own right.. He can still improve on defense and utilizing his size more sometimes he stays in range ans shells up rather than just taking a step back or laterally. He won't want to stand in front of punchers like Kovalev or Beterbiev but it isn't a huge things to fix.


Who's Sasha?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Damien Hooper is my pick of the bunch with the prospects, very good talent. Koelling too


I have my eye on Hooper also, lots of talent there.

However, he has one huge flaw IMO:  He tends to lean forward too far, getting off-balance & slightly exposed. That's a mistake you can't make in the pros. Not against fast hands like Stevenson, etc. Of course, he's really young, so we'll see how he improves.
==============================================

- but my fav from that list, right now, is Marcus Browne. He has a DEADLY right hook. Great balance & power. Throws massive combos. I really like how he lands a big left from waaay outside, despite his short reach. 


He can be a little over-anxious, though. I've seen him foolishly lean in too far, trying to land a let when he wasn't in position. He was smart enough to get his left shoulder up on the way out, but it still could have been a disaster. Well, most of these guys have small faults, though. There are only so many Kovalevs around ....
=============================


Another guy to keep an eye on, IMO, is SMM Jesse Hart:
He's very tall for SMM, and only actually made the limit once in his last 7 fights. At 25 y-o, he should start putting on a few pounds soon. (Evidently, the Olympic trainers told him he has the frame of a HW, and would probably end his career at over 200 lbs)

14 (11) - 0, against the typical journeyman type of opponents. Amateur record of ~ 85 - 11. 2011 Golden Gloves champ.

This guy has HUGE power, & there's just something I like about his attitude in the ring. He has sort of a pitbull mentality. Heâ€™s a little sloppy, though, & his balance is off, but nothing terrible. I'm being really picky. Still only 25 y-o, so with the right trainer, he could be a monster

BTW, Hart has a fight coming up against Roberto Acevedo on Oct 4th. It will be interesting to see what he weighs-in at.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

That division sucks


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, Doby says it sucks, Vy.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Klaus said:


> Who's Sasha?


Sorry, Oleksandr Gvozdyk



DobyZhee said:


> That division sucks


It's pretty thin right now but that will change very soon.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have my eye on Hooper also, lots of talent there.
> 
> However, he has one huge flaw IMO:  He tends to lean forward too far, getting off-balance & slightly exposed. That's a mistake you can't make in the pros. Not against fast hands like Stevenson, etc. Of course, he's really young, so we'll see how he improves.
> ==============================================
> ...


Hooper beat Browne in the Olympics. Should be a good stage for a rematch down the line.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I have my eye on Hooper also, lots of talent there.
> 
> *However, he has one huge flaw IMO: ** He tends to lean forward too far, getting off-balance & slightly exposed*. That's a mistake you can't make in the pros. Not against fast hands like Stevenson, etc. Of course, he's really young, so we'll see how he improves


Ya that's something Mekhontsev feasted on with his counter punching in London but at the same time it's what turned the fight around for him against Browne and gave him the victory. Risks outweight the benefits though.

@*rjjfan* @*Cableaddict* i wrote this abut Browne in the US class of 2012 thread. To me Browne still has a couple question marks over him regarding some of his intangibles which is common for prospects although several of the others mentioned i feel that i'v seen them prove those things to the extent that i don't question them the same way. Alot to like about him though.



Vysotsky said:


> 175 is looking very nice with Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk, Savigne, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin, Alvarez, Skoglund, Hooper but at least four of those guys are above Browne who is far from the biggest threat. The weak mental state and lack of heart he showed against Hooper was worrying to say the least, some of that may have just been a lack of composure and inability to adjust quick enough when Hooper adapted and brought something else but he really did appear to mentally fold as soon as he got slightly roughed up.





Vysotsky said:


> Yes Hooper at the Olympics roughly 2 years ago and its the last time he faced any adversity and he failed quite bad. Griffith isn't much and at this point he doesn't provide much more than the club fighters Browne has been facing. All i am saying is that with around half of the LHW prospects mentioned i don't have questions about their demeanor or mental toughness because i have seen them overcome those situations but like alot of prospects its still a question mark with Browne.
> 
> Check out the 3rd round. The US broadcast with Atlas he was very critical of Browne.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Check out Hooper's last fight against tough domestic journeyman Joel Casey, he really beat him up and looked pretty decent defensively whilst doing so.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Check out Hooper's last fight against tough domestic journeyman Joel Casey, he really beat him up and looked pretty decent defensively whilst doing so.


I'll do that this weekend although looking over his boxrec the 5 fight losing streak along with getting KO'd against a 3-0 guy right before Hooper sort of minimizes its relevancy imo. I'll check it out though thanks.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I'll do that this weekend although looking over his boxrec the 5 fight losing streak along with getting KO'd against a 3-0 guy right before Hooper sort of minimizes its relevancy imo. I'll check it out though thanks.


Yeah he is definitely a bit over the hill, but generally he is seen as a really tough guy, who cruiser weight Brad Pitt failed to knockout previously. Hooper is one of those guy's who will definitely struggle with a sound technician who doesn't get put off by his unorthodox movement and style however.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Damien Hooper is full of flaws and has a long way to go. Let's not go there yet.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ya that's something Mekhontsev feasted on with his counter punching in London but at the same time it's what turned the fight around for him against Browne and gave him the victory. Risks outweight the benefits though.
> 
> @*rjjfan* @*Cableaddict* i wrote this abut Browne in the US class of 2012 thread. To me Browne still has a couple question marks over him regarding some of his intangibles which is common for prospects although several of the others mentioned i feel that i'v seen them prove those things to the extent that i don't question them the same way. Alot to like about him though.


Yeah, it seemed like Hooper outwilled Browne in that fight. Still the pros may suit Browne more, where the pace can be a bit slower. I'd love to see a rematch.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Why is that what indications? Sillakh always showed durability problems and in addition to Lepikhin being huge the awkward nature of his offense adds a valuable dynamic, i rate him and Shabranskyy a little below Egor/Artur/Sasha but both are still very good prospects in their own right.. He can still improve on defense and utilizing his size more sometimes he stays in range ans shells up rather than just taking a step back or laterally. He won't want to stand in front of punchers like Kovalev or Beterbiev but it isn't a huge things to fix.


He has good head movement here and there but when he stands straight up he's pretty hittable. That long torso would definitely be a target for Stevenson, Kovalev and others. Also I feel he sometimes waits too much for the perfect shot.



rjjfan said:


> I believe Sillakh is moving up to CW after the Kov fight.


With his defense and punch resistance, that would put the final nail in his career.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> He has good head movement here and there but when he stands straight up he's pretty hittable. That long torso would definitely be a target for Stevenson, Kovalev and others. Also I feel he sometimes waits too much for the perfect shot.
> 
> With his defense and punch resistance, that would put the final nail in his career.


All very accurate observations i agree he just seems to go inactive on D sometimes i love watching the variety to his offense though and he's an awsome body puncher himself. I fully expect Sillakh, Cleverly and Bellew to get massacred if they ever step up to world class at CW division is filled with punchers. Clev was supposed to fight Makabu i believe then backed out, probably after watching some film and realizing he would put him in a casket.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I fully expect Sillakh, Cleverly and Bellew to get massacred if they ever step up to world class at CW division is filled with punchers.


All tall LHWs incidentally. What's up with these tall guys having trouble making weight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The division is stacked with talent zero doubt there. It will be interesting if the promotors can make the most of it. Going to be tough selling some of those names.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The division is stacked with talent zero doubt there. It will be interesting if the promotors can make the most of it. Going to be tough selling some of those names.


What they do in the ring will sell itself Kovalev/Golovkin style and almost all of them are with major US promoters or other majors who routinely do internationals fights like Sauerland or K2 so they'll get exposure.

Artur Beterbiev - GYM
Eleider Alveraz - GYM
Egor Mekhontsev - Top Rank
Oleksandr Gvozdyk - Top Rank
Yunieski Gonzalez - Panther Promotions Miami? 
Vasily Lepikhin - Titov and managed by Egis Klimas who has Kovalev/Lomachenko/Gradovich etc
Vyacheslav Shabranskyy - Golden Boy
Marcus Browne - Golden Boy
Umberto Savigne - Iron Mike
Medzhid Bektemirov - Lou Savarese US based
Enrico Koelling - Sauerland
Damian Hooper - Hatton
Erik Skoglund - Sauerland
Isidro Ranoni Prieto - ??
Umar Salamov - K2
Oscar Ahlin - Sauerland



Mushin said:


> All tall LHWs incidentally. What's up with these tall guys having trouble making weight?


I assume they could all still make it but just realize they're fuck out of luck at LHW and are misguided enough to think they have a better chance at CW which is equally hopeless. Lepikhin, Gvozdyk, Salamov are 6'3 too and a few others are Clev's height


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Vysotsky, what is GYM, and what is their status (power / track record, etc) in the business?


-----------

And BTW - Good call on Prieto. 

I never heard of the guy, but he looks to have serious potential. Great balance & footwork, and he seems to have Kovalev-esque power. I hope he leaves S. America soon and steps up. Should be interesting, if he can get decent opponents. (He's another typical "all risk / no reward" fighter.)


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Vysotsky, what is GYM, and what is their status (power / track record, etc) in the business?
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


GYM = Group Yvon Michelle they have Stevenson, Pascal, Lemieux, Beterbev, Alvarez they're the biggest promoter in Montreal. Guys like Hopkins and Dawson wanted to fight there because they know how much money can be made any decent card can sell out the Bell Center and they have relationships with the major promoters particularly Golden Boy and TV Networks Showtime, HBO, ESPN their guys have fought on both.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ THX.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> GYM = Group Yvon Michelle they have Stevenson, Pascal, Lemieux, Beterbev, Alvarez they're the biggest promoter in Montreal. Guys like Hopkins and Dawson wanted to fight there because they know how much money can be made any decent card can sell out the Bell Center and they have relationships with the major promoters particularly Golden Boy and TV Networks Showtime, HBO, ESPN their guys have fought on both.


Yeah, I'm proud to look at what this local groupe as been able to do in this last 10 years. They've started working more with the other big promoter in Montreal, InterBox, to show some quality cards in the future. Exciting time to be here.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I assume they could all still make it but just realize they're fuck out of luck at LHW and are misguided enough to think they have a better chance at CW which is equally hopeless. Lepikhin, Gvozdyk, Salamov are 6'3 too and a few others are Clev's height


They could make the weight but they would struggle and they wouldn't be 100% in the ring. I think they're just unlucky with their genetics, some people put on weight more easily than others and have a harder time losing it. I would definitely advise them to totally change their nutrition instead of moving up.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Beterbiev has arrived on the world scene. Many more to follow. In an era where boxing has lacked allure, we have a golden era.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bump.

How is Egor getting on? Much planned?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Bump.
> 
> How is Egor getting on? Much planned?


Fights this weekend against a 7-2 opponent who just got stopped in 8 by hard punching Cuban prospect Yunieski Gonzalez then again at the end of this month on the Provodnikov undercard in Moscow. At this point i assume his disappointing snail's pace is his own teams doing (his Father is involved in his career) because Gvozdyk is also with Top Rank and being moved much faster.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Damien Hooper got knocked out in 20 seconds...

Big shock


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Damien Hooper got knocked out in 20 seconds...
> 
> Big shock


It looked like he got hit in the back of the head by Powdrill's arm. Not sure if it was a punch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a punch.

Hooper simply dropped his guard, then watched as the big OH right came at him. He didn't try to slip it or roll, he just froze. Powdrill threw a perfect OH right over a low left.

See my thread for stills of the KO:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54485-Damien-Hooper-KO-d-in-the-first-round!

Hooper totally off-balance (no surprise there) and thinking only of offense. This kid has talent, but he also has a LOT to learn.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

By a 3-1 MMA/Kickboxer no less jesus. Looked like it landed high on the side of the head didn't think it was actually on the back of the head though.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was a punch.
> 
> Hooper simply dropped his guard, then watched as the big OH right came at him. He didn't try to slip it or roll, he just froze. Powdrill threw a perfect OH right over a low left.
> 
> ...


Powdrill didn't have any KOs before the fight, so that's not a good sign at all.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Powdrill didn't have any KOs before the fight, so that's not a good sign at all.


Kind of weird trying to rebuild when you can't get an opponent any less experienced than the guy who knocked you out. Hopefully he just sees it as a shit happens situation and doesn't turn into a ultra defensive spoiler with no confidence after this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Powdrill didn't have any KOs before the fight, so that's not a good sign at all.


I didn't know that, but not surprising. The way he telegraphed that OH right, and decent fighter would have seen it coming and put up their guard. 
Powdrill practically used Morse code !


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Damien Hooper is my pick of the bunch with the prospects, very good talent. Koelling too


Yikes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Kind of weird trying to rebuild when you can't get an opponent any less experienced than the guy who knocked you out. Hopefully he just sees it as a shit happens situation and doesn't turn into a ultra defensive spoiler with no confidence after this.


I believe Powdrill had a lot of fight experience with Muay Thai and MMA, but not necessarily boxing. no?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I believe Powdrill had a lot of fight experience with Muay Thai and MMA, but not necessarily boxing. no?


They said he was a Kickboxer/MMA fighter but i have no idea what his pedigree is. Shades of Sillakh/Grachev as he was a kickboxer too although far more experienced in boxing when he pulled off the upset


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> They said he was a Kickboxer/MMA fighter but i have no idea what his pedigree is. Shades of Sillakh/Grachev as he was a kickboxer too although far more experienced in boxing when he pulled off the upset


Oh, turns out he was only 2-2 in MMA and 3-1 in boxing


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a shit division. What are you going on about?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Oli said:


> It's a shit division. What are you going on about?


Learn to read.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Was big on Hooper myself, the only issue I had was I didnt think he had the dedication, dont even know what to think now


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Learn to read.


How about fuck off? Cunt.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Just watched Beterbievs fight with Cloud, and damn this dude looks awesome.

Is he a big weight cutter? He looks huge


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Egor Mekhontsev versus Joey Vegas

Despite being the more successful amateur, Egor seems to me not even in Kovalev's league. Or perhaps this was just his "Darnell Boone" fight (with Joey Vegas filling in for Darnell on short notice).


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I really think a truly great era for the Light Heavyweight division is almost here. Regardless of what happens against Hopkins Kovalev is a force and will remain so for quite a while being only 31. Stevenson is turning 37 in a few days and probably won't be around too much longer but Adonis and Haymon are already doing an excellent job of making him irrelevant anyways. The prospects ascending are impressive and should start making their arrivals to the top of the division fairly early into 2015.
> 
> Artur Beterbiev
> Eleider Alveraz
> ...


my favorite out of all the prospects.

I've only seen his pro debut from last year but I was very impressed


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Vyacheslav Shabranskyy fought Garrett Wilson last night and won after dropping him twice and breaking his jaw. Wilson has been fighting as an undersized CW and his last three fights were against Alekseev, Glazkov and Mchunu with Shabranskyy arguably beating him the most decisively and certainly hurting him the most (Alekseev and Mchunu beat him wide but they were very cautious performances and Mchunu was hurt a bit late).

Tough test early and Slava passed it without much difficulty while showing some terrific combination punching in the process. He's looking better than Mekhontsev at this stage.





 @*Flea Man* @*Lester1583* @*TSOL* @*conradically* @*Theron* @*Mushin*


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Vyacheslav Shabranskyy fought Garrett Wilson last night and won after dropping him twice and breaking his jaw. Wilson has been fighting as an undersized CW and his last three fights were against Alekseev, Glazkov and Mchunu with Shabranskyy arguably beating him the most decisively and certainly hurting him the most (Alekseev and Mchunu beat him wide but they were very cautious performances and Mchunu was hurt a bit late).
> 
> Tough test early and Slava passed it without much difficulty while showing some terrific combination punching in the process. He's looking better than Mekhontsev at this stage.
> 
> ...


impressive performance. Another player in the emerging light heavyweight puzzle.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Vyacheslav Shabranskyy fought Garrett Wilson last night and won after dropping him twice and breaking his jaw. Wilson has been fighting as an undersized CW and his last three fights were against Alekseev, Glazkov and Mchunu with Shabranskyy arguably beating him the most decisively and certainly hurting him the most (Alekseev and Mchunu beat him wide but they were very cautious performances and Mchunu was hurt a bit late).
> 
> Tough test early and Slava passed it without much difficulty while showing some terrific combination punching in the process. He's looking better than Mekhontsev at this stage.


I like those short left hooks at 24:11, his rights to the body are nice aswell, looks real good overall


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

- Lepikhin has a tough test in his first world class step up against Chilemba.

- Umberto Savigne got stopped in 2 rounds by 15-0 American Craig Baker in a shocker. Savigne is already 36 so future looks bleak but Sullivan Barrera and Yunieski Gonzalez are Cuba's real prospects in the division.

Savigne was fuuuuucked up he faceplanted, clotheslined himself on the ropes and flopped around like a fish. Can't remember a guy getting up from a KD being that visibly hurt and disoriented.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Jesus, he was doing the spasming sorta moves people sometimes do but standing up , that was weird to see


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Vysotsky, you think Lepikhin is going to beat Chilemba? After what I saw of Lepikhin in his last fight, I don't think he's going to beat Chilemba. He didn't look good against Junior, I thought.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @*Vysotsky*, you think Lepikhin is going to beat Chilemba? After what I saw of Lepikhin in his last fight, I don't think he's going to beat Chilemba. He didn't look good against Junior, I thought.


I actually haven't seen it but i'll watch it soon the consensus seems to be that he looked dreadful. Haven't seen Chiemba fight since the Bellew ones either tbh.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> - Lepikhin has a tough test in his first world class step up against Chilemba.
> 
> - Umberto Savigne got stopped in 2 rounds by 15-0 American Craig Baker in a shocker. Savigne is already 36 so future looks bleak but Sullivan Barrera and Yunieski Gonzalez are Cuba's real prospects in the division.
> 
> Savigne was fuuuuucked up he faceplanted, clotheslined himself on the ropes and flopped around like a fish. Can't remember a guy getting up from a KD being that visibly hurt and disoriented.


Savigne was previously KO in 2 rds,by a nobody with a losing record. I was surprised he got the opportunity on showtime and even more surprised of seen him as a solid favorite.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Barrera also isnt up to much imo.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Barrera also isnt up to much imo.


Barrera isn't Kovalev, but he's younger and has better fundamentals.Most cubans fighters when given a chance on TV want to look aggressive and go careless about defense. Thats not the way they were built.They were thought to move,avoid punches. Savigne-who is way past his prime,tried to slug it out with a younger and stronger man friday night.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> - Lepikhin has a tough test in his first world class step up against Chilemba.
> 
> - Umberto Savigne got stopped in 2 rounds by 15-0 American Craig Baker in a shocker. Savigne is already 36 so future looks bleak but Sullivan Barrera and Yunieski Gonzalez are Cuba's real prospects in the division.
> 
> Savigne was fuuuuucked up he faceplanted, clotheslined himself on the ropes and flopped around like a fish. Can't remember a guy getting up from a KD being that visibly hurt and disoriented.


You know what i see it more as a chance for Craig Baker.

Yeah Sivigne wasn't that great defensively and neither was his chin but Baker while undefeated never fought someone like this, survived getting hurt and Savigne is a dangerous offensive fighter and finished him a round later it was impressive. I assume Baker isn't very experienced and a young 32 and technically he looked really solid and he showed composure and when he finished Savigne he did it aggressively but methodical and didn't forget his defence still oddging the punches Savigne threw back.

Baker could become a new Campillo and I mean it in a good way now he just needs to fight the rigth guys maybe even ex Koavlev/Stevenson challengers to prove that this wasn't such a one time thing

I think he has potential not like world champion potential but I believe he can be a top 10 guy or maybe even future contender I was really impressed with him.

And this fight shows how done lacy is Savigne didn't look fast but Lacy looked in slower in their fight


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

- In a few weeks we have another very solid prospect matchup with Eleider Alvarez going up against Isidro Ranoni Prieto the Paraguayan fighting out of Argentina who is my favorite complete unknown. I assume they're bringing him in for a easy win against a good looking record while expecting a South American cab driver but i wouldn't be surprised if he actually made a fight of it. We'll see how good he really is.

- Top Rank needs to start moving their ass with Gvozdyk and Mekhontsev. Put them in with Sukhotsky, Krasniqi, Leibenberg, Grachev type guys.



Vysotsky said:


> - Umberto Savigne got stopped in 2 rounds by 15-0 American Craig Baker in a shocker. Savigne is already 36 so future looks bleak but *Sullivan Barrera and Yunieski Gonzalez are Cuba's real prospects in the division*.


Nice to see both on the rise and bringing it which is more common the larger they are.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I really thought Vyacheslav Shabranskyy could go far, but he seems to be packing grade A china if his last fight is anything to go by. And in a division with Beterbiev, Stevenson and Kovalev as the main men, that spells big trouble.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> I really thought Vyacheslav Shabranskyy could go far, but he seems to be packing grade A china if his last fight is anything to go by....


I wouldn't say that. Parker landed a textbook right hand, right on the button, both times. Almost anyone would have gone down from either of those punches.

More telling is that Shabransky survived, stayed calm, and then closed the show. He's a little wild, maybe too aggressive for his own good, but that also makes him very fan-friendly. I'm really stoked on this guy. At 28 years old, he still has time to learn from his mistakes and make some really big noise. - and his aggressive style will help his management get the exposure he needs.
------------------------------------------

The other guys I'm totally sold on as of right now are Mekhontsev & Browne.

Mekhontsev is super aggressive & fan-friendly. Good hand speed, lots of combination punching, excellent counterpunching, and he's a southpaw no less. - Sadly, Egor is already 30 years old, and very dangerous, so it's not going to be easy for him to get the big fights he needs.

IMO, Browne (another southpaw) could be the next Kovalev., and he's only 24 years old. - But none of these guys has really faced a serious opponent yet, so who knows ......


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Seems that Dmitry Bivol is going at a Beterbiev type pace. In his 5th fight he's schedualed to face Mirco Ricci who holds the WBA inter-continental belt and is coming off a win over quality prospect Enrico Koelling (now 19-1).

Kovalev is WBA Super and Braehmer WBA regular so i assume he'll eventually be Braehmer's mandatory. Super Champions only mandatory is the regular Champion. Bivol is with Ryabinskiy so a big Kovalev/Bivol event in Russia could be in the future.

Anyone see Ricci vs Dominic Boesel ( @Berliner ?) he beat Ricci in only his 12th pro fight. I'v never watched him.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Yunieski Gonzalez vs Vyacheslav Shabranskyy is happening. Awesome awesome fight.

I love when prospects fight eachother to establish contendership. Prior to each mans last fight i would have favored Slava since he's more stylistically versatyle and well rounded of a fighter but after being dropped in his last fight and witnessing Gonzalez's power and chin against Pascal that view has changed. I hope Slava proves otherwise but am expecting Yunieski to win, it will definitely be entertaining.

Golden Boy is likely going to have another young prospect take a loss, rough stretch. If Canelo loses to Cotto they should probably go into full on panic mode, hide the coke and dildos because i can foresee a Hunter S. Thompson level bender from Oscar.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Yunieski Gonzalez vs Vyacheslav Shabranskyy is happening. Awesome awesome fight.
> 
> I love when prospects fight eachother to establish contendership. Prior to each mans last fight i would have favored Slava since he's more stylistically versatyle and well rounded of a fighter but after being dropped in his last fight and witnessing Gonzalez's power and chin against Pascal that view has changed. I hope Slava proves otherwise but am expecting Yunieski to win, it will definitely be entertaining.
> 
> Golden Boy is likely going to have another young prospect take a loss, rough stretch. If Canelo loses to Cotto they should probably go into full on panic mode, *hide the coke and dildos* because i can foresee a Hunter S. Thompson level bender from Oscar.


At that point, I think Oscar would go to finding a dildo that shoots coke straight into his ass.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Anyone see Ricci vs Dominic Boesel ( @*Berliner* ?) he beat Ricci in only his 12th pro fight. I'v never watched him.


He is ok but nothing special. KÃ¶lling is also pretty bad.
Ricci just has a very very awkward style where he moves a lot throws a lot. Fights with his hands down all the time and throws many punches from diffirent angles. A very good fight for a prospects with only 5 fights.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> *Yunieski Gonzalez vs Vyacheslav Shabranskyy is happening. Awesome awesome fight.*
> 
> I love when prospects fight eachother to establish contendership. Prior to each mans last fight i would have favored Slava since he's more stylistically versatyle and well rounded of a fighter but after being dropped in his last fight and witnessing Gonzalez's power and chin against Pascal that view has changed. I hope Slava proves otherwise but am expecting Yunieski to win, it will definitely be entertaining.
> 
> Golden Boy is likely going to have another young prospect take a loss, rough stretch. If Canelo loses to Cotto they should probably go into full on panic mode, hide the coke and dildos because i can foresee a Hunter S. Thompson level bender from Oscar.


Wow, what a matchup ! Classic "matador vs bull," only this time the matador also has sharp horns.

The only downside is that one of these guys has to lose.

I'll be looking to see if Shabransky has been working on his jab. That could be the key to opening up the very clever Gonzalez. If he just goes in swinging for the fences, as he sometimes does, Gonzalez could definitely counter him with something permanent. If Shabransky can move side-to-side, like he did against that bum on the Kovalev undercard, AND throw a crisper jab, then he should be able to control the fight & likely get a big, fan-friendly KO.

------------

Imagine if Gonzalez hadn't been blatantly robbed against Pascal? This fight would give them both the exposure they need & deserve. Sadly GYM did their thing once again, and a great fighter's career was set back by years. (In the unlikely event that this one also goes to the cards, i suspect that Gonzalez will get butt-raped once again by the judges.) Same old boxing game ..... I hope Gonzalez didn't lose the will to train hard. He's going to need his "A" game against Shabransky.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Vysotsky

http://www.boxingscene.com/kavaliauskas-vs-brewer-on-213-gyvozdyk-mohammedi-on-49--100811

Oleksandr Gvozdyk don't fucking play. He's set to fight Mohammedi on the Pacquioa/Bradley undercard. Damn, these prospects at LHW don't fucking play around.

Was looking at some of the names you put up on your list. I noticed this guy, Avni Yildirim, beat Bernard Donfack who beat one of the guys you have listed. Yildrim is being managed by Oner, and all I could find was that he was an amateur stand-out. Know anything about him? Sounds like he's a fast rising prospect too. He only has about 8 fights and is fighting 12 rounds already.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @*Vysotsky*
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/kavaliauskas-vs-brewer-on-213-gyvozdyk-mohammedi-on-49--100811
> 
> ...


Never heard of him i'll be interested to check him out. Ya can't wait for the Mohammadi fight. Beterbiev, Shabranskyy and Gvozdyk if he wins will all be top 10 ranked already. Most fans seem totally unaware of the new blood and are asking what's next post Kovalev/Ward. Hopefully they'll start getting profile and generating an appropriate level of excitement soon. Bivol, MEkhontsev and Browne to follow, great crop.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


>


In case you missed it.

Combo Masta Bivol's latest fight:


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> In case you missed it.
> 
> Combo Masta Bivol's latest fight:


Thanks will check out this weekend.

Apparently Bivol is fighting Valera the WBA Interim Champ next. Gvozdyk and Bivol will join Beterbiev and Shabranskyy in the top ten soon if they win their next fight. The future is now and the Kovalev/Ward winner will have a fucking gauntlet to run through if they want to reign. Love it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So Ward is looking great at 175 lbs. I wonder who he'll fight next. I would love to see him fight Beterbiev, but the Gaymon feud with Jay Z. Uh, Gaymon needs to go away already. Hopefully, we don't see Ward in another tune up.

Gvozdyk wouldn't be a bad fight. He's set to fight in a couple of weeks. Ward wants to fight in the summer. I think they can meet up by then if Gvozdyk gets past Mohammedi. 

Shabranskyy hasn't had a fight since the Gonzalez win. I'm sure he can come out and fight Ward in the summer.

Only two fighters I'd look forward to that can reasonably fight Ward. Fonfara, Stevenson, and Beterbiev are all with Haymon.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So Ward is looking great at 175 lbs. I wonder who he'll fight next. I would love to see him fight Beterbiev, but the Gaymon feud with Jay Z. Uh, Gaymon needs to go away already. Hopefully, we don't see Ward in another tune up.
> 
> Gvozdyk wouldn't be a bad fight. He's set to fight in a couple of weeks. Ward wants to fight in the summer. I think they can meet up by then if Gvozdyk gets past Mohammedi.
> 
> ...


Too early for Gvozdyk even if he gets past Mohammadi. Slava would be a good fight he'd do much better than Berrera, Gonzalez would be decent too he's kinda similar to Bika.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Too early for Gvozdyk even if he gets past Mohammadi. Slava would be a good fight he'd do much better than Berrera, Gonzalez would be decent too he's kinda similar to Bika.


Yeah, Gonzalez would be a good fight. He's in deep with 2 losses in a row, though. They're trying to rebuild last I read on Boxingscene.

Other than Shabranskyy and Gonzalez, the only one I'd be somewhat excited for is Gvozdyk.

Maybe Prieto? He gave Alvarez a tough fight. Uh, it'll likely be a tune up considering how Fonfara, Beterbiev, Stevenson, and Alvarez are off limits.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Gonzalez would be a good fight. He's in deep with 2 losses in a row, though. They're trying to rebuild last I read on Boxingscene.
> 
> Other than Shabranskyy and Gonzalez, the only one I'd be somewhat excited for is Gvozdyk.
> 
> Maybe Prieto? He gave Alvarez a tough fight. Uh, it'll likely be a tune up considering how Fonfara, Beterbiev, Stevenson, and Alvarez are off limits.


I thought about Prieto too but he's just to sloppy with his technique in addition to not haviung a gas tank it would be more pitiful than the Rodriguez fight. Shabranskyy would actually stand a chance right now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I thought about Prieto too but he's just to sloppy with his technique in addition to not haviung a gas tank it would be more pitiful than the Rodriguez fight. Shabranskyy would actually stand a chance right now.


Huh, Shabranskyy is with GBP, IIRC. Best of all, he's fought on HBO. Might actually be Shabranskyy, who knows. Just leaves me guessing as to who will fight Kovalev coming up if Ward does pick up Shabranskyy.

I think Fonfara was actually wanting to fight Kovalev.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Huh, Shabranskyy is with GBP, IIRC. Best of all, he's fought on HBO. Might actually be Shabranskyy, who knows. Just leaves me guessing as to who will fight Kovalev coming up if Ward does pick up Shabranskyy.
> 
> I think Fonfara was actually wanting to fight Kovalev.


Ryabinskiy said he wanted to host a Kovalev fight and Fonfara said he'd go to Russia but with Haymon involved who knows.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward vs. Cleverly would be acceptable as a further tune-up. As would Ward vs. Pascal, which might be achievable. 

If not, Chilemba would be boring but perfectly acceptable if Ward is trying to get sharper. The two other options are more likely to be exciting though (Pascal moreso than Cleverly)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Ward vs. Cleverly would be acceptable as a further tune-up. As would Ward vs. Pascal, which might be achievable.
> 
> If not, Chilemba would be boring but perfectly acceptable if Ward is trying to get sharper. The two other options are more likely to be exciting though (Pascal moreso than Cleverly)


I was thinking about Chilemba too, but I have my doubts HBO signs off on that fight. Shit, it screams boring. It wouldn't be too difficult to make, though. Chilemba is with Main Events, IIRC.

Cleverly would be a solid fight, though. I'd want to watch that.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Ward vs. Cleverly would be acceptable as a further tune-up. As would Ward vs. Pascal, which might be achievable.
> 
> If not, Chilemba would be boring but perfectly acceptable if Ward is trying to get sharper. The two other options are more likely to be exciting though (Pascal moreso than Cleverly)


Pascal would be a let down, hes coming off two kovalev beatings and a poor performance v gonzalez. fonfora,alvarez would be better if they want a real test. Cleverly is to easy, plus hes coming off a loss, oosthoizuen would be better, hes undefeated and a big lightheavy


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

hamas said:


> Pascal would be a let down, hes coming off two kovalev beatings and a poor performance v gonzalez. fonfora,alvarez would be better if they want a real test. Cleverly is to easy, plus hes coming off a loss, oosthoizuen would be better, hes undefeated and a big lightheavy


I'd pick even this version of Cleverley to batter ooosthuizen... Who I've only seen fight a few times but don't rate at all

Ward Cleverley I would enjoy


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Gvozdyk looked really good last night


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Gvozdyk looked really good last night


Gvosdyk has that classic textbook patient hunter style.

Tszyumolished poor Nadjib.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Nadjib's awkward movement and pawing jab had a little success in the 1st but Gvozdyk adjusted and completely shut it down as soon as the 2nd round started mainly with his counter right and a bit better control of the distance and slipping. That counter right/left hook combo at the start of the round was lovely, buckled his legs with it not long after then turned his lights out.

I'd like to see him face Oosthiezun or E-Rod followed by Cleverly or Barrera. 

Can anyone confirm that Bivol is facing Valera for the WBA interim belt next?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Nadjib's awkward movement and pawing jab had a little success in the 1st but Gvozdyk adjusted and completely shut it down as soon as the 2nd round started mainly with his counter right and a bit better control of the distance and slipping. That counter right/left hook combo at the start of the round was lovely, buckled his legs with it not long after then turned his lights out.
> 
> I'd like to see him face Oosthiezun or E-Rod followed by Cleverly or Barrera.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Bivol is facing Valera for the WBA interim belt next?


Wow they aren't messing around with Bivol if that's the case, Valera looked a good talent himself against Kashtanov

Gvozdyk really impressed me, I'd put him in with Sullivan Barrera next. Gvozdyk would do a better job on him than Ward imo and it would really put him on the map


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Wow they aren't messing around with Bivol if that's the case, Valera looked a good talent himself against Kashtanov
> 
> Gvozdyk really impressed me, I'd put him in with Sullivan Barrera next. Gvozdyk would do a better job on him than Ward imo and it would really put him on the map


I heard Kashtonov was robbed?

Agree about Barrera but i think Cleverly would be a good development fight. He'd crowd Gvozdyk, keep a jab in his face, constantly work and has a solid chin so it would go rounds. It would test his endurance and force him to utilize everything in his game in addition to being a better gauge on where he's at since we know how competitive the Fonfara fight was. If he beats him without too much trouble or stops him then a more dangerous guy like Barrera and move towards title contention right away.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> I heard Kashtonov was robbed?
> 
> Agree about Barrera but i think Cleverly would be a good development fight. He'd crowd Gvozdyk, keep a jab in his face, constantly work and has a solid chin so it would go rounds. It would test his endurance and force him to utilize everything in his game in addition to being a better gauge on where he's at since we know how competitive the Fonfara fight was. If he beats him without too much trouble or stops him then a more dangerous guy like Barrera and move towards title contention right away.


I had Kashtanov winning close but I didn't think it was a terrible decision, I was just more shocked that he managed to get a decision in a close one. But regardless, I thought he showed a lot of good qualities and looked like a talented fighter


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bivol-Valera now on Boxrec, on Wilder-Povetkin bill

Really hope Bivol wins, he's possibly my favourite prospect at the moment


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I feel bad for the Kovalev/Ward winner. Whoever wins isn't going to be undefeated


Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Bivol-Valera now on Boxrec, on Wilder-Povetkin bill
> 
> Really hope Bivol wins, he's possibly my favourite prospect at the moment


Yeah, I really like Bivol too. He's fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Gvozdyk looked really good last night


I missed the undercard. Thanks for posting. Man, Gvozdyk is so fucking huge. Guy looks like a fucking cruiserweight in there against Mohammedi. His jab was hurting Mohammedi. :yikes


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember not putting Kalajdzic or Liebenberg in because i didn't think they had world class potential while tbh i included Browne to placate Americans and hopefully garner a little more discussion. Here's what i wrote about Browne a couple years ago lacking heart.



Vysotsky said:


> Not sure if serious? 175 is looking very nice with Beterbiev, Mekhontsev, Gvozdyk, Savigne, Shabranskyy, Lepikhin, Alvarez, Skoglund, Hooper but at least four of those guys *are above Browne who is far from the biggest threat. The weak mental state and lack of heart he showed against Hooper was worrying to say the least*, some of that may have just been a lack of composure and inability to adjust quick enough when Hooper adapted and brought something else but* he really did appear to mentally fold as soon as he got slightly roughed up*.





Cableaddict said:


> *Against Hooper? :huh Are you talking about some amateur fight from 3-4 years ago? *
> 
> Browne is now 12 (9) - 0 in the pros, with no pro fight against Hooper. - And he's looked very aggressive and confident in his last three fights, including the UD battle with Griffin.
> 
> *I VERY rarely disagree with you about anything, but you've lost me on this one*.


Clearly you need to disagree with me even less.



Vysotsky said:


> *Yes Hooper at the Olympics roughly 2 years ago and its the last time he faced any adversity and he failed quite bad*. Griffith isn't much and at this point he doesn't provide much more than the club fighters Browne has been facing. All i am saying is that with around half of the LHW prospects mentioned i don't have questions about their demeanor or mental toughness because i have seen them overcome those situations but like alot of prospects its still a question mark with Browne.


Kalajdzic isn't an A level contender, probably be a fringe contender / top 10 gatekeeper type. His poor technique and somewhat awkward style is more of a hindrance overall than effective, he's no Calzaghe, but he's a little better than i thought and wouldn't mind seeing him in against some other upcoming guys or contenders with losses like Gonzalez or Barrera....after he gets a deserved rematch and knocks Browne out over 10 with a ref that isn't horrendously bias.

Browne won't do much of anything as a pro but to make things worse he's in a division of killers. Upcomers like Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Bivol all destroy him and i'd fully expect Shabranskyy, Fonfara, Gonzalez, Mekhontsev, Berrera knocking him out. Forget about Kovalev.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Browne is terrible. Guy was allowed to clinch who knows how many damn times. It was awful to watch.

Kalajdzic is hilarious, though. That jab where we practically rips his foot off made me laugh hard. :rofl

Thankfully, nothing bad happened, but it was rather funny.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

Vysotsky said:


> I really think a truly great era for the Light Heavyweight division is almost here. Regardless of what happens against Hopkins Kovalev is a force and will remain so for quite a while being only 31. Stevenson is turning 37 in a few days and probably won't be around too much longer but Adonis and Haymon are already doing an excellent job of making him irrelevant anyways. The prospects ascending are impressive and should start making their arrivals to the top of the division fairly early into 2015.
> 
> Artur Beterbiev
> Egor Mekhontsev
> ...


In terms of talent depth we are spoilt.. Problem is you can't have a golden era if none of them fight each other! Pac, JMM, Barrera, Morales! SRL, Duran, Hagler, Hearns!

No mention of Pascal either?! (I can see why no Hopkins as he's probably done) but Pascal is the one most of them are defining themselves against & has fought a who's who! He still capable of doing something or remaining relevant. Kovalev is struggling for opposition other than mediocre mandatories & the promise of a Ward fight.. Beterbiev is already struggling with injury & Egor is fading into oblivion. Gvodzyk & Bivol look excellent. It should be on fire this division producing excitement left, right & centre but it's the whipping boys like Fonfara v Cleverly producing it! Why doesn't the pimp man up?!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Oscar Ahlin just can't put it together.


----------



## Barlow is My Bitch (Dec 6, 2015)

Kovalev resume will be incredibe by the time he retires 

Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Bivol etc all look very good but none of them will beat the Krusher.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Barlow is My Bitch said:


> Kovalev resume will be incredibe by the time he retires
> 
> Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Bivol etc all look very good but none of them will beat the Krusher.


Damian Hooper might have a shot, if he ever gets out of jail.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Anybody that thinks this is the golden age of 175 or even close is either stupid or trolling.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

German prospect Dominic Boesel stopped fellow undefeated German prospect Liebau.



noslackgiven said:


> Anybody that thinks this is the golden age of 175 or even close is either stupid or trolling.


Not right now but wait 12-18 months when there is a half dozen A level talents contending for the belts who are all skilled and can punch and are willing to fight eachother. Then keep in mind that guys like Degale, Ramirez, Smith will likely move up at some point. It's shaping up to be the best era since the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man Rodriguez was shite. How can you lose against Williams?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally saw David Benevidez. His offensensive skills looked quality, combos, punch variety, power all looked very good but didn't get to see anything else in his game since the opponent offered zero. Along with his height and thin build he had a methodical stalking approach that gave him a bit of a Monzon vibe, aesthetically. Very young at 19 and will need several years to develop his boxing and physically strength but definitely looks to have promise. Certainly isn't ready for the other LHW 'prospects' like Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Bivol nor should he be moved as fast.



Berliner said:


> Man Rodriguez was shite. How can you lose against Williams?


It crossed my mind that E-Rod is the best win Ward has since Froch 5 years ago. He better take Shabranskyy next (which is rumored) if he really wants to prepare for Kovalev.

You see the Boesel fight?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barlow is My Bitch said:


> Kovalev resume will be incredibe by the time he retires
> 
> Beterbiev, Gvozdyk, Bivol etc all look very good but none of them will beat the Krusher.


Beterbiev has the best shot. he beat kovalev in the amatuers and to me has the style to do it, in time.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It crossed my mind that E-Rod is the best win Ward has since Froch 5 years ago. He better take Shabranskyy next (which is rumored) if he really wants to prepare for Kovalev.
> 
> You see the Boesel fight?


A little bit. Was a competitive fight but I am not interested at all in him. Guy is very average. He is in such a bad position. No way in hell I would put him in with Kovalev. Has to keep fighting low level guys.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Gvozdyk will be fighting Karpency on the Crawford/Postol card to replace Ramirez. Decent enough bout for a 9 fight pro against a guy who just challenged Stevenson, his second world title challenger in a row.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Gvozdyk will be fighting Karpency on the Crawford/Postol card to replace Ramirez. Decent enough bout for a 9 fight pro against a guy who just challenged Stevenson, his second world title challenger in a row.


Karpency... not even sure if he's a step up from Mohammedi. Well, it's definitely a good fight for a prospect, though.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm fucking rooting for it since everyone below the weight refuses to face the top fighters in their weight class.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bump. Interesting to see who's going by the wayside and who's still going strong. See Oosthuizen fought yesterday, did he look good anyone? I guess it's good to see him fighting again, is he past his issues?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Bump. Interesting to see who's going by the wayside and who's still going strong. See Oosthuizen fought yesterday, did he look good anyone? I guess it's good to see him fighting again, is he past his issues?


Good bump. I had to laugh at my poke at Karpency. Gvodyzk got dropped hard in their fight. I was super surprised. I haven't seen Oosthuizen in fucking forever.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good bump. I had to laugh at my poke at Karpency. Gvodyzk got dropped hard in their fight. I was super surprised. I haven't seen Oosthuizen in fucking forever.


To be fair, knockdown aside, Gvozdyk did proceed to beat Karpency up. Perhaps it's a worry that he got KD'd, he didn't look great after a not so hard shkt for a while but recovered well. I guess he didn't see it coming but still


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gvozdyk looked alright but i'm certainly not as hyped as I once was, Bivol is still my pick of the bunch, needs a fight now though


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Gvozdyk looked alright but i'm certainly not as hyped as I once was, Bivol is still my pick of the bunch, needs a fight now though


Wasn't Karpency a late replacement?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Wasn't Karpency a late replacement?


I don't know, but hopefully not. :lol:

I also think Bivol is the one of the bunch. He looks great.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Wasn't Karpency a late replacement?


I don't know, but hopefully not. :lol:

I also think Bivol is the one of the bunch. He looks great.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Rumors of Gvozyk fighting Chilemba on the Kovalev/Ward card. That would be a very risky move that could backfire but i'm all for seeing it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Rumors of Gvozyk fighting Chilemba on the Kovalev/Ward card. That would be a very risky move that could backfire but i'm all for seeing it.


He better be in top form. Not the first time Chilemba fought a hyped, undefeated prospect.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He better be in top form. Not the first time Chilemba fought a hyped, undefeated prospect.


Short of facing Ward or Beterbiev Chilemba is as tough of a fight for somebody like Gvozdyk you could find.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

So Gvozdyk vs Chilemba is official for the Ward/Kovalev undercard and Shabranskyy and Berrera are both saying they want to fight each other too. Would be an amazing LHW showcase card if that last one gets made.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Division would be moving fast as hell. Gvodzyk would be the next big contender if he beats Chilemba. I'd love to see Chingonskyy fight anyone, really.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Beterbiev vs Prieto happening. Good comeback fight for Beterbiev


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Beterbiev vs Prieto happening. Good comeback fight for Beterbiev


Glad Artur is back. Why was he out for so long?

I've only seen Prieto vs Jackson Jr and Alvarez. He looks to have power, but not much of a boxer. I guess he'll be a good test for Beterbiev's somewhat questionable defense.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Glad Artur is back. Why was he out for so long?
> 
> I've only seen Prieto vs Jackson Jr and Alvarez. He looks to have power, but not much of a boxer. I guess he'll be a good test for Beterbiev's somewhat questionable defense.


Beterbiev always has injuries, no wonder have you seen his physique? Hes probably on every Russian PED going I dont think his body can handle it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Beterbiev always has injuries, no wonder have you seen his physique? Hes probably on every Russian PED going I dont think his body can handle it


LOL, sort of. He does look like a walking lab experiment. Much like modern-day Povetkin. He probably uses that same testing lab, with the hidden hole in the bathroom wall where they put the clean urine.

Damn exciting fighter, though. I hope he progresses.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Shabranskyy vs Berrera on December 16th great fight.

I expect Slava to win and if he does he'll be a solid opponent for the Kovalev/Ward winner. Gvozdyk fighting Chilemba on that undercard could prove himself to be another, Beterbiev finally making his way back after that injury against a solid enough opponent in Prieto, Bivol fighting a stay busy at the end of the month, and Hopkins/Smith round out a solid finish of 2016 for the Light Heavy's.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Beterbiev vs Prieto happening. Good comeback fight for Beterbiev


Seems to still be on.

The way this year has been going, I expected even this fight to get cancelled.

Again, at least it's a good test for Artur's defense. I'm hoping to see a significant improvement, which would then make Beterbiev a solid contender. - And one of the few guys that would likely NOT try to duck Kovalev. If / when Sergey gets past Ward, it's going to be hard to find such opponents.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Shabranskyy vs Berrera on December 16th great fight.
> 
> I expect Slava to win and if he does he'll be a solid opponent for the Kovalev/Ward winner. Gvozdyk fighting Chilemba on that undercard could prove himself to be another, Beterbiev finally making his way back after that injury against a solid enough opponent in Prieto, Bivol fighting a stay busy at the end of the month, and Hopkins/Smith round out a solid finish of 2016 for the Light Heavy's.


Yeah, definitely bet on Shabransky.

I wonder if all this exposure of these tough, aggressive Eastern Euro fighters might start to also shed some light on the incredible-yet-overlooked CW division? That's up to the networks, of course, but this is a good chance for them to do so. (To at least talk about it.)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if any of these dudes will fight each other sometime... or at the very fucking least grab Stevenson's fucking belt that he's been hiding away from the division. 

Shabranksyy/Gvodzyk/Beterbiev/Bivol

Any combination would make for some damn good fights. I think Bivol is the chosen one in this division, though. The man looks awesome.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Krushing Nails


Is this from Sergei's current camp? Sasha would be quality sparring for him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Is this from Sergei's current camp?


Yup.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bivol's last fight:





Dima slightly injured his hand in this fight.
He said before the fight that he needs rounds&experience and is not going to press for KO.
Also he's often asked often about his weight - that he should boil down to 168 - says he doesn't like cutting - feels uncomfortable/unnatural, prefers to work on other things.

@Vysotsky
@Casual HOOOOOK
@Mexi-Box


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


>


Usyk has arrived too.

He's going to spar Kovalev.

Now that's some serious training camp.

Somebody should film it!


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Lester1583 said:


> Bivol's last fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Bivol could make 168 he would absolutely clean up right now. GGG V Bivol at 168 is mouth watering, I'd pay £100 PPV for that.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Usyk has arrived too.
> 
> He's going to spar Kovalev.
> 
> ...


lol Ya i saw that fucking crazy. Only thing he's missing is somebody to work the inside game and that's a huge aspect. In training camp footage for Mohammadi he was training Greco/Roman in the ring which is good but he needs to get one of those half boxer half wrestler Azeri amateurs in camp. ACTUALLY (just thought of this) former top Kickboxer Enriko Gogokhia turned pro in boxing and is now in Oxnard i'm sure his clinch game is much better than most guys wonder if he'll help out any?

I don't believe Sergei has outgrown or struggles to make LHW and should move up to CW like some but thankfully sparring with Usyk will totally remove that notion from his head if he has any. 
@Flea Man


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

lol Don't fuck with Nail


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> he needs to get one of those half boxer half wrestler Azeri amateurs in camp.


Should give Khabib a call.

To become truly invincible.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Should give Khabib a call.
> 
> To become truly invincible.


Skip the middleman and just get a bear.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The excellent Yunieski Gonzalez took some guy out this weekend, (in Miami) in the first round. Sadly, I don't think that fight was even televised.

Gonzalez of course is the guy that beat Pascal but got robbed. (Then lost a fair MD to Shabransky.) 
That robbery REALLY derailed his career. This fucking sport .....


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Division would be moving fast as hell. Gvodzyk would be the next big contender if he beats Chilemba. I'd love to see Chingonskyy fight anyone, really.


Gvozdyk did his business and the Shabranskyy fight is here.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Gvozdyk did his business and the Shabranskyy fight is here.


Isn't the Chingonskyy/Barrera fight to become mandatory to Adonis Stevenson? I read something about WBC doing something with that fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Isn't the Chingonskyy/Barrera fight to become mandatory to Adonis Stevenson? I read something about WBC doing something with that fight.


I didn't know that but i knew it's for the WBC US (USNBC) title which i'v never heard of before. Makes since it would move them up the ratings but Alvarez has been mandatory for a long time and Stevenson still isn't facing him next so god knows when the Shabranskyy/Berrera winner will.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Barrera took apart Chingosky in 7 rds.
Back in the map of top 175 lbs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, wasn't expecting Chingonskyy to get upset like that. Congrats to Barrera for sure. I'll have to pop up my Able Sanchez thread again.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, wasn't expecting Chingonskyy to get upset like that. Congrats to Barrera for sure. I'll have to pop up my Able Sanchez thread again.


He's not with Sanchez anymore, training now with Santos


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> He's not with Sanchez anymore, training now with Santos


Did not know that. Must be doing wonders for him. I didn't give him a chance in this fight. I'm waiting for it to be uploaded to HBO Now on Tuesday before watching it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Did not know that. Must be doing wonders for him. *I didn't give him a chance in this fight. *I'm waiting for it to be uploaded to HBO Now on Tuesday before watching it.


That speaks volumes..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> That speaks volumes..


No.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> No.


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> :lol:


You're a mong. :rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shame that Barrera is 34, surely he's not got much time left. I thought he acquitted himself well in the Ward fight as well, if he's around after Ward and Kovalev, he could cause damage. As for Shabranskyy, I hope he still has a future, I don't think he's an uber talent like Bivol, but he's still not a bad fighter. Seems to have serious chin and head movement issues, which makes for some good fights with his all-action style


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Shame that Barrera is 34, surely he's not got much time left. I thought he acquitted himself well in the Ward fight as well, if he's around after Ward and Kovalev, he could cause damage. As for Shabranskyy, I hope he still has a future, I don't think he's an uber talent like Bivol, but he's still not a bad fighter. Seems to have serious chin and head movement issues, which makes for some good fights with his all-action style


Barrera/Gvozdyk would be a great fight to make. Wouldn't surprise me if Beterbiev/Smith was the next WBC eliminator.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair that shabransky guy was pretty shit. Slow, and really really bad defence. Why was he hyped? Because he beat Gonzales who himself aint good? lols. Not long ago he also almost got stopped in the first round by a no name Paul Parker. Safe to say that he is also chinny.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> To be fair that shabransky guy was pretty shit. Slow, and really really bad defence. Why was he hyped? Because he beat Gonzales who himself aint good? lols. Not long ago he also almost got stopped in the first round by a no name Paul Parker. Safe to say that he is also chinny.


Gonzalez is pretty damn good. He (rightfully) beat Pascal.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Gonzalez is pretty damn good. He (rightfully) beat Pascal.


He beat a past prime Pascal coming from a bad beating against Koavalev.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Gonzalez is pretty damn good. He (rightfully) beat Pascal.


Pascal has never been much chop.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see what Joe Smith Jr brings to the party. He's a little basic for sure, but he's also been a part-time fighter.

Maybe he'll now take some time off work and train full time, with a real trainer. 

Could be a player.


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Would like to see Buatsi turn pro, really exciting fighter with a style better suited to the pro ranks than the amateurs. He would need to be progressed carefully though as the division is full of killers from eastern Europe. 

Maybe the best thing for his development would be staying under the radar in the GB setup and getting the experience fighting top guys like the Cuban fella, La Cruz.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fake Beef said:


> Would like to see Buatsi turn pro, really exciting fighter with a style better suited to the pro ranks than the amateurs. He would need to be progressed carefully though as the division is full of killers from eastern Europe.
> 
> Maybe the best thing for his development would be staying under the radar in the GB setup and getting the experience fighting top guys like the Cuban fella, La Cruz.


Really enjoyed seeing him burst onto the world amateur scene in Rio, one of the highlights of the whole Games for me. I think if he went pro, he'd be at 168 to start off, but I'm sure he'll end up at light-heavy eventually. GB had an up and down campaign, but he is the undoubted star, think he's ready now to turn over


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Egor Mekhontsev supposedly looked appalling and might've deserved to lose his last fight. I might watch it later. I'm surprised if this is true considering his brilliant amateur background. Crazy how these prospects aren't really pulling through other than Beterbiev.

I really think Bivol is the truth, but we'll see when he starts stepping up.

I'm not sure what to think about Gvozdyk. Getting dropped hard by Karpency is not a good look.

I'm looking at Mekhonstev's resume form the amateurs. Holy shit, this man has beaten some crazy names. Yamaguchi Falcao, Clemente Russo, Oleksander Usyk, Tervel Pulev, Oleksandr Gvozdyk, and Marcus Browne.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Egor Mekhontsev supposedly looked appalling and might've deserved to lose his last fight. I might watch it later. I'm surprised if this is true considering his brilliant amateur background.


I haven't seen that fight, but yes very surprising if true. Egor has looked spectacular in the past. An incredibly promising prospect. Maybe Alexander Johnson is a very good counter-puncher, (I have no idea) and took advantage of Egor's extreme aggressiveness.

Gotta' find & watch that fight now! It's not on da' toob. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I just watched Johnson vs Beterbiev. OK, Alexander Johnson is NOT much of a counter-puncher. However, he IS a very good boxer. I thought he was doing incredibly well against Beterbiev, until he slipped and got KTFO.

Johnson has 4 losses, but if you look at the guys who beat him, they all look pretty damn good:
Garcia now 14 (10) -0. Todd May now 10-0. Alvarez of course now at 21-0. And Beterbiev perhaps the most deadly man in the division. This could simply be a situation where there are a LOT of very, very good fighters in the division right now. (As is the topic of this thread.)

So... Mekhontsev-Johnson may not have exposed Mekhontsev weaknesses, as much as showing a very decent prospect in Johnson.

(One has to wonder about Johnson's management. While it's great for us fans, they keep throwing this poor guy into the colosseum with the lions ! )


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Joe Smith Jr brings to the party. He's a little basic for sure, but he's also been a part-time fighter.
> 
> Maybe he'll now take some time off work and train full time, with a real trainer.
> 
> Could be a player.


Hopkins took a dive to set up the big money rematch. Maybe even a trilogy!,,


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Monaghan has until noon tomorrow to accept or refuse to fight Beterbiev in an IBF eliminator. If Monaghan passes, they might have to go way down that list of 15...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Hopkins took a dive to set up the big money rematch. Maybe even a trilogy!,,


You're learning, my son. You're learning !

(And when BHop takes a dive, he REALLY takes a dive! )


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Monaghan has until noon tomorrow to accept or refuse to fight Beterbiev in an IBF eliminator. If Monaghan passes, they might have to go way down that list of 15...


I think Monaghan will probably pass. He has a big money fight against Joe Smith Jr. waiting for him.

I don't think anyone other than Ward or Kovalev even has a chance against a monster like Beterbiev. Maybe Bivol after some more fights.

@Vysotsky, what happened to Egor Mekhontsev?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bivol fighting Robert Berridge next month, okish fight, Bivol needs to impress after looking almost human last time out


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Bivol fighting Robert Berridge next month, okish fight, Bivol needs to impress after looking almost human last time out


You thought he looked mortal vs Mahkt-whateverdafuckhisnamewuz? I thought Bivol literally won every round.

You can't knock 'em ALL out, and it shows maturity that Bivol didn't take any foolish chances.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You thought he looked mortal vs Mahkt-whateverdafuckhisnamewuz? I thought Bivol literally won every round.
> 
> You can't knock 'em ALL out, and it shows maturity that Bivol didn't take any foolish chances.


He did, and he didn't look bad, but with the hype I and others have put on this kid he needs to be a lot more impressive against this level of opposition


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> He did, and he didn't look bad, but with the hype I and others have put on this kid he needs to be a lot more impressive against this level of opposition


Fair enough.

I'm super-high on Bivol, myself.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Bivol needs to impress after looking almost human last time out





Cableaddict said:


> You thought he looked mortal


He looked injured.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He looked injured.


Was he?

I just re-watched that fight, and he did seem a little hesitant to throw his right hand with full force.

He had a hand injury in the ams, a broken thumb I think, so could this have been a possible re-fracture?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Was he?


He was.

Wrist injury.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Combo Masta Bivol strikes again:





@Casual HOOOOOK 
@Vysotsky 
@Cableaddict


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Thanks, Lester.

Didn't even know this fight was happening.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

http://imgur.com/height%3D492%3Bid%3D6ADLV4r%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D617


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Dmitry Bivol Dacia to Success rolls on


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Combo Masta Bivol strikes again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props to Berridge. He definitely came to fight. He seems to have excellent defense, but really lousy punch technique. Probably a talented guy, let down by sub-par training.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/2...pril-14th-shobox-show-against-samuel-clarkson
@Casual HOOOOOK Next stop on the Dmitry Bivol Dacia to Success


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

On paper, Clarkson looks a good step up, a worthy interim title challenger if such a thing exists


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah solid enough fight, great he's getting busy again

The buture's Frivol


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nail looked very promising - a classic soviet mobile boxer-puncher


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Nail looked very promising - a classic soviet mobile boxer-puncher


Agreed. He looked bloody fantastic.

Gonzalez is a very underrated boxer. The kind of guy that can make good fighters look clumsy. He certainly got raped in the Pascal fight. Shame to see his career now faltering, but what a great test for Gvozdyk, showing us what he really has to offer at high level:

Great ring generalship, great footwork, ability to adapt quickly, and powah for days.

This kid is going all the way.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LHW is shaping up nicely 
Kovalev
Ward
Beterbiev
Gvozdyk
Bivol

Barrera - made himself relevant again beating Slava
Smith
Jack - likely to move up (glass chin is going to get shattered with this den of killers)
Kalajdzic
No shortage of sturdy contenders


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Burn down the bodies Perun
> Bestow their dust to earth
> Sepulchral bonfire of war


Gvozdyk - Joe Smith has been ordered.

Chickenson must face the winner.

Brace yourselves, @Mexi-Box, @Cableaddict.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Gvozdyk - Joe Smith has been ordered.
> 
> Chickenson must face the winner.
> 
> Brace yourselves, @Mexi-Box, @Cableaddict.


How long did it take him to fight Eleider Alvarez? I think they'd have more luck waiting to become mandatory for Kovalev/Ward winner or something.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Gvozdyk - Joe Smith has been ordered.
> 
> Chickenson must face the winner.
> 
> Brace yourselves, @Mexi-Box, @Cableaddict.


Wow.

And Wow.

2017 just plain ROCKS.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Gvozdyk - Joe Smith has been ordered.
> 
> Chickenson must face the winner.
> 
> Brace yourselves, @Mexi-Box, @Cableaddict.


YES


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> YES


Rumor has it, it's going to be Gvozdyk - Marcus Browne.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Rumor has it, it's going to be Gvozdyk - Marcus Browne.


Browne has been tarnished as a pro. He really needs to rematch Hot Rod. Still, it's a good fight. I think it's better than the Joe Smith Jr. one because I think Smith Jr. needs more work. The dude went from being a part time boxer from what I remember hearing about him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Browne


Or Browne - Joe Smith.

Death is certain, Boxing is not.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Browne has been tarnished as a pro.* He really needs to rematch Hot Rod. *Still, it's a good fight. I think it's better than the Joe Smith Jr. one because I think Smith Jr. needs more work. The dude went from being a part time boxer from what I remember hearing about him.


I agree about the rematch, that was an embarrassment. - but Browne looked fantastic against Williams, like he'd just awoken from a 2 year coma. I'd love to see him vs Gvozdyk. It would be "sink or swim" time for Browne. Either he can fulfill his amateur promise or he can't.

If Smith gets it, though, that definitely would not suck. Sure, he's self-taught and massively inexperienced, but he seems to have natural talent. Plus he appears to have crushing power, which you need to keep Gvozdyk off you. And last - Smith is an almost guaranteed exciting fight. Browne? Well, you never know.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey wait a minute -

If Smith is fighting Barerra, and Gvozdyk is fighting Browne, who daFUK is Stevenson going to fight? Yet another Uncle Al approved creampuff?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Future of Slick Baxin'









@Mexi-Box 
@Vysotsky 
@Cableaddict

Notice that they renamed Kazakhstan to Qazaqstan in honor of Quadruple Q, @dyna.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I think Badou Jack has been ordered to fight Bivol by the WBA. 

Whether it comes off or not who knows. Really good match if it can be made though.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Ox strike is deadly





@dyna
@Vysotsky
@Mexi-Box @Cableaddict
@Thomas Crewz
@bballchump11


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well here we are in November, and Gvozdyk doesn't even have a bout scheduled.

Neither does Browne.

And Stevenson faces the dreaded TBA, in January.


:sad5


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Barerra's fighting Felix Valera on Nov 25th.

Felix who? 
His big claim to fame is losing every round to Bivol, but at least making it to the final bell.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The Ox strike is deadly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Bivol is the truth. Hard to pick between Gvodzyk, Bivol, and Beterbiev, though. 175 is looking strong.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Barerra's fighting Felix Valera on Nov 25th.
> 
> Felix who?
> His big claim to fame is losing every round to Bivol, but at least making it to the final bell.


He got dominated but Barrera will be made mandatory for Bivol when he wins and that sounds like it will be early next year so it's not the worst keep busy fight ever

Bivol-Barrera is a fantastic match up too, really looking forward to it


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Bivol is the truth. Hard to pick between Gvodzyk, Bivol, and Beterbiev, though. 175 is looking strong.


 I find Beterbiev and especially Gvozdyk are both a bit overrated, both have serious power (Beterbiev more so) but I think both are definitely beatable

Any of the 4 (likely) soon to be belt holders matching up are all great fights, sounds like Stevenson-Jack is happening too, hopefully Jack wins as he's more likely to fight the other guys (and isn't a filthy pimp)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I find Beterbiev and especially Gvozdyk are both a bit overrated, both have serious power (Beterbiev more so) but I think both are definitely beatable
> 
> Any of the 4 (likely) soon to be belt holders matching up are all great fights, sounds like Stevenson-Jack is happening too, hopefully Jack wins as he's more likely to fight the other guys (and isn't a filthy pimp)


Man, Beterbiev is a refined amateur and a serious pro. I'm not too sure how you think he's beatable. I think only one that had a chance was prime Kovalev, but this version of Kovalev is done at the top imo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> He got dominated *but Barrera will be made mandatory for Bivol when he wins *and that sounds like it will be early next year so it's not the worst keep busy fight ever
> 
> Bivol-Barrera is a fantastic match up too, really looking forward to it


Wow. Nice !

But Barerra would be better served with a tougher interim fight, IMO.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Good era for 175 lbs.


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

Golden age?

Yeah if you think sub par robots avoiding each other is a golden age. The great light heavies ended with the demise of Jones Jr son.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> I find Beterbiev and especially Gvozdyk are both a bit overrated, both have serious power (Beterbiev more so) but I think both are definitely beatable


I agree completely. - esp Beterbiev, but both of them have somewhat questionable defense, and somewhat basic offense. - But they are also both MONSTERS.

Great fun awaits .........................


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Congratulations to Arthur Beterbiev on the victory.
> We were in the Russian team together, and now I'm really glad that Russia got another world champion.
> Soon, light heavyweight may have a situation where Russian boxers will fight in unification battles, and this is great, as these are interesting confrontations, and spectacular battles, and the prestige of the Russian boxing.
> Our fans deserve it!


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Light Heavy would be the perfect choice for the next World Boxing Super Series. Many top contenders but who's the top dog?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Waiting for Stevenson


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fake Beef said:


> Light Heavy would be the perfect choice for the next World Boxing Super Series. Many top contenders but who's the top dog?


I'm not too sure on Gvozdyk since he got dropped hard by Karpency. It's tough in this division having a bad chin. In my opinion, it'd be either Beterbiev or Bivol. Leaning more towards Bivol, though.


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Who would you have in a "super 8" type format for WBSS?

I'd maybe go with 
Seeds- Kovalev, Bivol, Beterbiev, and one of Badou Jack, Gvozdyk or Sullivan Barrett but can't decide which. 
Making up the numbers with Eleider Alvarez and maybe Joe Smith Jr or Marcus Browne for some US interest. 
I'd watch that!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fake Beef said:


> Who would you have in a "super 8" type format for WBSS?
> 
> I'd maybe go with
> Seeds- Kovalev, Bivol, Beterbiev, and one of Badou Jack, Gvozdyk or Sullivan Barrett but can't decide which.
> ...


I've scouted Boxrec a bit recently with this very thought in mind

It makes so much sense, Bivol, Beterbiev and Kovalev have all headlined US tv, ppv in Kovalev's case, so getting US tv interested shouldn't be hard, only problem is beterbiev sis working with arum, other than him and stevenson/jack winner all the other guys are with promoters who i think would be up for it

It's the perfect division for it really


----------

